# Very simple video editing plug-in?



## New Daddy (Jun 3, 2012)

Third day into using LR, I'm truly enamored with this software. It is insanely good. I haven't been this impressed with a desktop software for a long while.

Anyways. Is there a plug-in that enables you to do very basic video editing? All I want to do for now is rotate the orientation (from landscape to portrait) of some of the videos, so I can upload my kids' videos on Vimeo for my folks to watch.  Well, a few additional functions - like white balance, exposure adjustment - won't hurt.


----------



## DawMatt (Jun 4, 2012)

Hi,

Lightroom 4 contains the additional functions you mention (white balance and exposure adjustment) "out of the box". See Adobe Help and Knowledge Base for official details. The help page contains a link to a Julieanne Kost video that you might find useful.  Unfortunately the rotate orientation feature is not available for videos.

While Lightroom 3 does have the ability to import videos (though fewer formats) it doesn't have the ability to develop videos as introduced by Lightroom 4.

Neither version makes it simple to export the video for use in external applications. And I'm not aware of any plugins that add this feature though it is on the to do list once I get my current video related plugin released.  If you right click on a video, and select "Show in Explorer" from the context menu, you will be shown the raw video file which you could then open in a third party application to do that editing. Once you have finished editing you could then go back to the Library module, select the same video, and use right click, and context menu item *Metadata -> Read metadata from file* to help Lightroom's Library to match the edited file on disk.

Matt


----------



## Parafly (Jun 27, 2012)

I'm very new to Lightroom; is there any export to Premiere functionality? Would be really nice to do editing and manage clips for Premiere before actually going into Premiere through Lightroom.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 27, 2012)

Hi Parafly, no, there's no integration with Premiere, at least at this point in time.  John's Open Directly plug-in might help: http://www.photographers-toolbox.com/products/jbeardsworth/opendirectly/


----------



## DawMatt (Jun 28, 2012)

Hi Parafly,

Out of curiosity, were you interested in integration with Premiere Pro or Premiere Elements?  Premiere Pro has a much greater likelihood of eventually being integrated with LR as I think it has some support for programmatic extensibility (plugins, etc).

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Parafly (Jul 1, 2012)

DawMatt said:


> Hi Parafly,
> 
> Out of curiosity, were you interested in integration with Premiere Pro or Premiere Elements?  Premiere Pro has a much greater likelihood of eventually being integrated with LR as I think it has some support for programmatic extensibility (plugins, etc).
> 
> ...



I have premiere pro S part of the CS5 suite


----------



## DawMatt (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks for confirming. When I get a chance I'll see how simple (or otherwise) it will be to get Lightroom to pass the videos to Premiere Pro for processing.

Matt


----------



## Parafly (Jul 2, 2012)

DawMatt said:


> Thanks for confirming. When I get a chance I'll see how simple (or otherwise) it will be to get Lightroom to pass the videos to Premiere Pro for processing.
> 
> Matt



That would be amazing...... thanks!


----------

